# windamere trip 2014



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gday all
Just wondering if anyone here is planning on hitting up windamere this october as a joint trip with the guys from KFDU? Like has been done in the past? 
Last years showing was pretty low from both AKFF and KFDU. I'm planning on giving it a go. 
Phil


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Dates for the trip are 10th 11th and 12th of october. For those that are interested.


----------



## Fletch (Oct 29, 2010)

I will be there. The Yellowbelly in lake Windemere are some of the biggest in the country, fish to greater than 60cm are are real chance. Well worth the trip out.

Fletch


----------



## sharksaus (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Phil 
I was just about to send an invite to the guys on AKFF letting them Know about the trip the Southern Highlands Kayak Fishos have planned to Windamere in October
The above dates of the 10th 11th and 12th of october are correct
Kayak fishos from both sites are more than welcome to come along and share in the fun
As was said last year was a pretty quiet time with not many from either group coming and the wind playing havock.(just ask Fletch)
If any one is keen can they shoot me a pm on the SHKF page of KFDU letting me know if you are coming so we can save some space for you.I will be heading up on the Thursday the 9th like a few others.
Hope to get a good roll up from both crews
Cheers
Al


----------



## Fletch (Oct 29, 2010)

On again 2015. See Al's comments above to find the way to the post.
Fletch


----------

